# james w



## bfb345 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi im sure all of you read some thread where me and james w were arguing that is all over james is a nice guy we just had a misunderstanding and to all of those people who are pissed at me for fighting with james dont be james if you read this sorry again you make good points and thanks ,Brenden


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2013)

Glad to see folks trying to make up!


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 16, 2013)

yeah thanks i think we just misunderstood each other but now i feel bad because i think that i pushed him over the edge and now he left


----------

